# [bricked] liquid rom



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

So I installed the rootzwikiforums app it installed and now Im bricked. What do??? Jk

I really am bricked though. I was messing around

with the build.prop and most likely edited something I wasn't supposed to. I do know I need to SBF but I don't think my phone had that much charge left on it. Its stuck on bootscreen and I have it plugged in. Is it even charging? Because if not I'm ****ed.

I went into recovery tried to delete data/cache. (Stock android recovery) because I was desperate and didn't know how to get into clockwork from off state.

What do I do guys?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> So I installed the rootzwikiforums app it installed and now Im bricked. What do??? Jk
> 
> I really am bricked though. I was messing around
> 
> ...


put it into bootloader and see if it says ok for battery. if it does, go for it.

your other option...
do you know how to use adb, or at least have it setup? you could just adb push a new build.prop file to your phone and it will be fixed. If you need help, click on the CHAT link above and i'll walk you through it.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Im learning to use adb. I'm not that comfortable with it yet. Maybe I should try to sbf? I wish I had a second computer on me, my Gf is on the computer lol. Maybe I should kick her off for a bit


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

What is the worst that can happen if a battery dies while trying to SBF? if it just comes down to me having to buy a new battery I don't mind that. Although it would be nice to avoid that


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> What is the worst that can happen if a battery dies while trying to SBF? if it just comes down to me having to buy a new battery I don't mind that. Although it would be nice to avoid that


worst that can happen is probably a permanent brick. But, as i said earlier, if battery says OK, then go for it.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

1. Remove the battery
2. Plug the phone into the wall
3. Unplug it after it attempts to boot
4. Put battery back in
5. Plug phone back into wall

It should start charging the battery, you can verify this by pressing the lock button. When you press the lock button it should show you a battery charging animation with a percentage.

Alternately, if you have ADB set up you can just get a good build.prop from someone here and push it to your phone.

It's one simple command:

Adb push build.prop /system/

Good luck.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are "messing" around and find yourself SBF'ing alot, you may want to consider this cable from Team Black Hat... It'll charge the battery even if your phone is "bricked", or even if there is no battery in the phone at all!

http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Factory-style-programming-cable-for-Motorola-FactCable.htm


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm with everyone else on this.
If you don't feel comfortable sbfing with an unsure battery then surely one of us will walk you through adb


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help! I drank myself to confidence and just ADB'd. I downloaded liquid all over again and pushed the build.prop to my phone. It took a lot faster than it would've if I was to SBF the thing. I think I would've been able to SBF if I wanted to though, considering I still had 70% battery life. ROFL. Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. cool. glad i thought of tellin you about pushing the build.prop file. probably cuz it was fresh on my mind from having to do some adb pushing myself to get out of a bootloop the other night. lol


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks again for your input razorloves, it really is much appreciated! I'm going to mess with ADB more in order to do things rather than just use root explorer or other apps. I need the experience for future phones! I might not have the privilege of "one-click" apps next time.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you're welcome man. glad i could help.
yea, it's best to get familiar with it now then when in a bind. haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

routzong said:


> If you are "messing" around and find yourself SBF'ing alot, you may want to consider this cable from Team Black Hat... It'll charge the battery even if your phone is "bricked", or even if there is no battery in the phone at all!
> 
> http://shop.teamblackhat.info/Factory-style-programming-cable-for-Motorola-FactCable.htm


It doesnt charge the phone at all. Very common misconception. As Cellzealot pointed out to me.. it has a specific pin taken out, well..u know.. i ll just quote his @mention to me...



> @ThatAirForceGuy No, they do not charge your phone at all. They power it directly bypassing the charging circuit. The battery is not required.


So basically, you can sbf without a battery in it ...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> It doesnt charge the phone at all. Very common misconception. As Cellzealot pointed out to me.. it has a specific pin taken out, well..u know.. i ll just quote his @mention to me...
> 
> So basically, you can sbf without a battery in it ...


iv never had this problem. because my roomie has a DX as well. but eventually i feel like i might need to pick that cord up just in case.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> It doesnt charge the phone at all. Very common misconception. As Cellzealot pointed out to me.. it has a specific pin taken out, well..u know.. i ll just quote his @mention to me...
> So basically, you can sbf without a battery in it ...


Thanks for the clarification... I remembered reading that we shouldn't leave the phone / cable unattended and thought that was to prevent overcharging. I went back and reread (amazing how well that works) and it does clearly state it won't charge the phone (or recognize that a usb is plugged in).

Now I'm curious why we can't leave the cable plugged in unattended (not that I would need to, now that I know it doesn't charge)...



SyNiK4L said:


> iv never had this problem. because my roomie has a DX as well. but eventually i feel like i might need to pick that cord up just in case.


Funny... I needed the cable like 3 different times before they were available. Now that I have bought one, I've not needed it once. (I did try a battery-less SBF just to test it out though and it works great)


----------

